# R32 GTR Bumpers



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Im after standard front & rear bumpers & side skirts for my R32GTR, preferably Grey KH2 but not too fussed on colour as long as condition is good.

Ive got a Try Force body kit on the car currently if somebody wants to do some sort of swap or I’ll just outright purchase them.


----------

